# named POKED TIMER



## oz42 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi all,

On my virtual 9.1-RELEASE box, I see these messages in the syslog file:

```
Jul 16 21:11:03 betsy named[729]: *** POKED TIMER ***
```
They occur approximately every 30-45 minutes. I have a proper ntpd setup, so the clock should be ok. I also have set

```
kern.timecounter.hardware=i8254
```
in sysctl.conf to prevent a massive clock drift that I had before.

What can I try next?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 17, 2013)

I have no idea what causes it but this thread mentions updating the BIOS. Have you tried that?

Edit: Scratch that. You have a virtual machine so there's probably no way to update the BIOS. Maybe the hosting provider can be of assistance?


----------

